# Electric Eel



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Where does one find one of these? I see electric catfish for sale but never electric eels. Are they illegal or just hard to come by?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess it all depends on your area and availability. My friend has one in a 180g, he had to go through a supplier to get it as they are not something your lfs usually stocks.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

depending on the species you're looking for of eel you can always locate one online. as far as local suppliers...well theres no way for me to know. depends on where you live, demand for the fish. most normal pet shops wont set aside an entire tank for a fish that may or may not sell. they want quick turn over. so dont expect to find one unless its donated by a hobbyist whose grown tired of the fish. and even then you have to be in the right place at the right time.

they are illegal in certain areas.


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Found one on shark aquarium. 3' for 299


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

did you buy her? expensive...but worth it if youre a fan


----------

